# Broody hen



## tonykummrow (Mar 26, 2016)

Hey guys sorry I've been Mia for a while. Summer is busy for us here. Anyways I have a broody hen and I chose to let her sit on her eggs. Well needless to say yesterday morning 3 healthy looking chicks were staring at me out of the nest. I have placed a bit of food and water next to them and they are eating and look very healthy. Momma is still laying on about ten more ( I did candle a few days ago and got rid of the duds.) And another hen has taken the place of showing them how to eat and drink along with taking turns with the other hen. Question is will they be ok in the coop with everyone for a few days or do I need to remove them? They have a home lined up just would like to keep them until they all hatch.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

With the one hen helping I don't think you'll have anything to worry about. If she detects or even thinks she detects a threat from the others she will let them know that they can't touch.

99% of the time raising peeps with the flock is safe. Their biggest threat might be a rooster or another hen that has her own peeps that she doesn't want another's peeps getting near.

And we all get being busy. Spring/Summer can be a handful for most even when they don't have chickens.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sounds really cool having 2 "moms". I had silliest do that.


----------



## tonykummrow (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks. Ya they are very protective. They don't like me getting close. And those beaks can hurt when they lunge at you. Very healthy looking chicks too


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If I remember right, you do post pics. When you get a few spare moments no one on this forum will be unhappy to see pics of the moms and peeps.


----------



## tonykummrow (Mar 26, 2016)

I have one on my phone now but it only has 2 peeps in the pic


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks. That got my morning started off right as I run around all over town hurrying up and waiting.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

What cute little fuzzies! Congrats on the new peeps and thanks for the pics.


----------



## tonykummrow (Mar 26, 2016)

Mama brought them out of the coop today. Didn't think they would make it down the ladder but she brought them out by the feed and water and they are enjoying it


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Surrogate momma?


----------



## tonykummrow (Mar 26, 2016)

That's mama there perching in the window of the pickup topper


----------



## tonykummrow (Mar 26, 2016)

It's one or the other I cant hardly tell the two broody hens apart. They are both taking equal turns with the little ones and sitting on the remainder of the eggs


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Unless those remaining eggs were laid days after the eggs she hatched, I don't hold out high hopes for them hatching. 

Usually you'll find the hen that did the actual hatching is also the one that broods them at night.


----------



## tonykummrow (Mar 26, 2016)

They were layed throughout a ten day period. I was able to candle them the other day. Threw out the undeveloped ones and put the good looking eggs back


----------



## tonykummrow (Mar 26, 2016)

I snapped a few more pics a few mins ago. Have one more chick now making a total of 4. Momma and the helper momma


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know you told us but what breed are your girls? I'm awful at identifying most breeds if they're not a Silkie. 

I hope the hatching Momma sticks to the nest a bit longer. They seem to lose interest as the first hatched peeps mature. Then you'll have to be on the lookout for the last hatched because they will not be able to keep up with the others for a few days.


----------



## tonykummrow (Mar 26, 2016)

My hens are white leghorn . My dominant roo is a buff Orpington. She is still laying on the eggs but have noticed she has taken more time away from them. The other hen does fill in though so I think they will be ok. Like I said when I candled the eggs were all in different stages of development. So it looks like it will be one or 2 at a time


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's wild, I didn't know Leghorns went broody and you've got two of them.

If your temps are high enough they don't need to stay on them full time but they could still abandon those that are unhatched. Obviously I've had it happen, that's why I even thought to warn you. I never worried about it since I either had another broody Silkie or there was always the bator.


----------

